# Catfish Eating Limit!!



## Tyler Windham (May 5, 2009)

Some people say, " If a catfish gets too big, the meat is mushy and strong tasting."

If this is the case,,, Where would you draw the line at the size of catfish you keep?

Personaly.. I'll eat any and all catfish... If it has wiskers,, 1. Season/ flour 2. Fry and Enjoy!!


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

friend of mine had caught a 80 pounder or so in Alabama many years ago and gave me about 3 gallon zip lock bags full of nuggets and when fried up tasted great and sweet....So I would say no limit....


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

We got 3 over 30lbs last year out of the Yellow River and everyone tasted like it was a 3lb fish. I love some fried freshwater cats.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

In my opinion a flathead or yellowcat as some call it cant get too big. Some say a big blue's meat is stronger tasting but I cut everything up small so i cant tell the difference. I fish primarilly for flatheads because there's no bettter eating out there.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

I've only had bad times with Blue cats to big tasting nasty, all the others seem ok !


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

> *sbarrow (9/13/2009)*In my opinion a flathead or yellowcat as some call it cant get too big. Some say a big blue's meat is stronger tasting but I cut everything up small so i cant tell the difference. I fish primarilly for flatheads because there's no bettter eating out there.


You are exactly correct. The bigger blue cats are not nearly as good as the flatheads.


----------



## hotshot (Jun 5, 2009)

i fish for carish alot on the alabama river near montgomery and if i catch a big flathead it dont matter, he is getting cooked but anything over about a 5 lb blue i will throw back because they taste muddy around here. to me anyway


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Chunk the big blues back, but keep those flatties!!


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

I think where they come from has a bigger effect on their taste. I caught some blue cats from Dead Lakes a few years ago and I couldn't eat them. Strong taste and slimy.


----------

